# Which is the BEST cooler for i7 3770K & V Formula



## michael (May 25, 2013)

Hey guys,
I have purchased i7 3770k and Asus Maximus V Formula. I just need to buy the best Cooling system for this. My Cabinets is Antec Lan Boy Air and Memory is Gskill 16GB 1600Mhz RAM


Now please suggest me which provides the best cooling among these Coolers even after overclocking:-

1.Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler
2.Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim Cooler
3.Cooler Master TPC 812 Cooler
4.Corsair H80 Cooler
5.Corsair H80i Cooler
6.Corsair H100i Cooler

Please advice.


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2013)

of that list, for me, TPC812 is best.

Which is odd, because you'd think the H100i and other AIO watercoolers would be better than this coolermaster...but they aren't with my chips.


I did test on multiple sockets and with multiple chips, too. The TPC812 is just a great cooler for me.


----------



## michael (May 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> of that list, for me, TPC812 is best.
> 
> Which is odd, because you'd think the H100i and other AIO watercoolers would be better than this coolermaster...but they aren't with my chips.
> 
> ...


Ohh Thats great even I felt 812 would be better, but as shown in your System spec, you are using H100 right?

And what about Corsair H80i Cooler? Is it not better than 812 ?


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2013)

michael said:


> Ohh Thats great even I felt 812 would be better, but as shown in your PC configuration , you are using H100 right?



Oh, that list is outdated. As the board reviewer here for TPU, my rigs change very often. The H100 IS in my personal rig, but I use the TPC812 in my review rig. You can see it pictured in most of my recent reviews, boards and memory alike.


----------



## michael (May 25, 2013)

And what about Corsair H80i Cooler? Is it not better than 812 ? How much can I overclock my i7 3770k with 16GB 1600MHz RAM with more than noticeable performance for longer period ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 25, 2013)

michael said:


> And what about Corsair H80i Cooler? Is it not better than 812 ? How much can I overclock my i7 3770k with 16GB 1600MHz RAM with more than noticeable performance for longer period ?



He said the 812 is better then all of the coolers you listed. So...............obviously its better then the H80i.


----------



## xxdozer322 (May 25, 2013)

i have the tpc812 and even when my rooms burning up, my 2600k doesnt go over 62c, way better than my old antec 620


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2013)

michael said:


> And what about Corsair H80i Cooler? Is it not better than 812 ? How much can I overclock my i7 3770k with 16GB 1600MHz RAM with more than noticeable performance for longer period ?



Even if it was better, personally, after the interaction with Corsair I had this week about a cooler problem I had, I won't suggest ANYONE buys their coolers. The support I received this week completely sucked, my issue wasn't addressed, and they told me to basically use a razor to CUT the cooler off of my board.

They also didn't offer to ship me a replacement, or offer for me to purchase a replacement. 














That sort of customer service is a plague in the industry, and I think the Corsair staff I spoke to needs to re-attend some customer service training, if not find a new job.


What I had to do to get the cooler off:






Is this something you really want to buy? If you have to do that to get a cooler off? And risk damaging a board?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 25, 2013)

Jesus H Fack!


----------



## Widjaja (May 25, 2013)

Dave, what happened there?
Did the bolts twist by themselves in the socket or did you place them in there with the narrow sides of the bolt locking in the back plate rather than the broader sides.


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Dave, what happened there?
> Did the bolts twist by themselves in the socket or did you place them in there with the narrow sides of the bolt locking in the back plate rather than the broader sides.



It is likely I over-torqued the three screws from above(I attached cooler using a screwdriver, not fingers). But just barely. The metal "divots" that accept the screws twisted in place when attempting to remove the screws that hold the cooler to the backpalte.

Yes, likely my fault in some way, but only due to design. I had mounted this cooler many many times on test rigs, so it's possible that the plastic was also not up to multiple installations, which is understandable, but it's not really likely this is 100% user error.

Anyway, the rep basically placed all blame on myself, and didn't offer any remedy of any sort. I expected them to at the least, offer to send a replacement back-plate, although I did mention I have others. Regardless of my personal situation, this cooler on it's own is now useless. He WAS also aware that this was review-rig hardware. 



Thanks for the support, Corsair. Thank god I have other coolers, or several important reviews that are coming would have no way of being done.


:shadedshu


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 25, 2013)

I linked this thread on Corsair's FB page   im sure someone will read it before it gets deleted.


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I linked this thread on Corsair's FB page   im sure someone will read it before it gets deleted.



Meh, I was going to use Corsair coolers as the base for my review rig, but clearly that's not possible, so that's all I care about. I am working now for reviews in a couple of weeks, and have no time to wait for them to pull their pants up, and I'll continue to use the Coolermaster TPC812.

So thanks, but...LOL.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Meh, I was going to use Corsair coolers as the base for my review rig, but clearly that's not possible, so that's all I care about. I am working now for reviews in a couple of weeks, and have no time to wait for them to pull their pants up, and I'll continue to use the Coolermaster TPC812.



i just want other users to know about their CS


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i just want other users to know about their CS



The issue isn't really with their customer service, per se. I actually think it's some of the best in the industry, honestly.


However, Corsair doesn't have a developed routine for how to deal with this problem. The rep told me so. They simply need to make one, and the problem is solved. It's actually a very minor issue, don't get me wrong.


Asetek, as it shows in my pictures purposefully, makes that backplate for Corsair. So it's not a design issue by Corsair. That's Asetek's fault. The agent also did seem to know what caused the problem, so that shows that their validation testing works, or they are smart enough to figure out of these basic things.

So, for me, this backplate needs to leave the market. It doesn't have a high enough standard of quality to have Corsair's name on it. I am very gentle with my hardware, because of how I do things for reviews. I personally shouldn't run into issues like this.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> So, for me, this backplate needs to leave the market. It doesn't have a high enough standard of quality to have Corsair's name on it. I am very gentle with my hardware, because of how I do things for reviews. I personally shouldn't run into issues like this.



THIS.  if they put their name on it, its their responsibility to deal with w/e issues come up, not act ignorant like the CS rep did......


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> not act ignorant like the CS rep did......



I don't think he was ignorant. He just didn't have any easy answer. He told me I should cut around the metal divots with a razor so I could grip them with a pair of pliers. I just cut it off instead since it was faster. The back plate wouldn't be of much use to me anyway.


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Even if it was better, personally, after the interaction with Corsair I had this week about a cooler problem I had, I won't suggest ANYONE buys their coolers. The support I received this week completely sucked, my issue wasn't addressed, and they told me to basically use a razor to CUT the cooler off of my board.
> 
> They also didn't offer to ship me a replacement, or offer for me to purchase a replacement.
> 
> ...



Hi cadaveca and others,
Excuse me please that I really don't understand here that with which Cooler cadaveca has faced the problem? (Is it H80i?)

And should I go ahead and buy Cooler master TPC 812 Cooler ?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

yes buy the tpc 812

prefab water cooling kits are generally not worth the money. they stay cool at first, but soon the coolant starts to heat up.


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

xxdozer322 said:


> i have the tpc812 and even when my rooms burning up, my 2600k doesnt go over 62c, way better than my old antec 620



By the what is the acceptable or ideal temp after installing Cooler?

Please tell me the temp in number that my i7 3700k with V Fromula with 16GB Gskill RAM should not cross after installing TPC 812 Cooler?

IMP--->>> Also tell me how much Can I overclock with my above mention specs , Intel i7 3770k has 3.5GHz  native speed.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

i have a hyper 212EVo and my cpu doesnt go past 15C above ambient.


----------



## cadaveca (May 26, 2013)

michael said:


> By the what is the acceptable or ideal temp after installing Cooler?
> 
> Please tell me the temp in number that my i7 3700k with V Fromula with 16GB Gskill RAM should not cross after installing TPC 812 Cooler?
> 
> IMP--->>> Also tell me how much Can I overclock with my above mention specs , Intel i7 3770k has 3.5GHz  native speed.



3rd Generation COre I7 CPUs tend to have quite varied temperatures. What others get may be 10000x different than what you get.


My 3770K that I used in my test rig hit <80C under high load, 65C during gaming, using that TPC812 wit ha single fan, and the board's BIOS controlling fan speed. I could get slightly lower temperatures by letting it run full speed. I ran it @ 4.6 GHz wit h4x4 GB 2666 MHz ram,  CPU with 1.2-1.25V, depending on the board it was installed into

The cooler that backplate come from was a Corsair H90. The H80I and H100i use a different type of backplate, so should not have this problem, actually. Do also keep in mind that was after many many different installs. How I use my hardware is very much atypical.


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i have a hyper 212EVo and my cpu doesnt go past 15C above ambient.


 ohh its really confusing  xxdozer322 is telling 62C and you are telling 15C ?
What is ideal temp though for normal use?


----------



## Jetster (May 26, 2013)

michael said:


> ohh its really confusing  xxdozer322 is telling 62C and you are telling 15C ?
> What is ideal temp though for normal use?



He said its 15C above ambient. The EVO is the best bang for buck but not the best. Ideal temp is anything below 75c. My 3770K @4.3 runs about 67c when gaming and 77c with prime95 with a Corsair H100. with the 212 EVO it ran about 5c hotter


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

michael said:


> ohh its really confusing  xxdozer322 is telling 62C and you are telling 15C ?
> What is ideal temp though for normal use?



i said 15C over ambient.

room temps here is around 30C. mine never crosses 45C at full load.

idles at room temp with cool and quiet on.


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

Ok Guys,

So I have decided to buy TPC 812. Just tell me about its noise level, I hope it's not disturbing.Please reply.


----------



## Octopuss (May 26, 2013)

Cadaveca, what do you think is the reason those liquid coolers perform worse than a classical air one? I mean, the TPC 812 looks big and capable, but... it just doesn't make sense 

I own the Hyper 212+ EVO, and while it performs very well for its price (laughable compared to what others cost), I don't particularly like the force the retention bracket creates, and suspect some room for temperature improvement in there. I don't know how could I help that though, and I am not that handyman type of guy (and very clumsy on top of that), so I started looking for alternatives. I was this close to buying H90i (some basic reviews I managed to google up looked very promising) at some point, but ultimately didn't by anything, and it seems I did the right thing. There are too many options, and even more opinions...

edit: I googled around for some reviews and the TPC looks like a big fail so far.


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> Cadaveca, what do you think is the reason those liquid coolers perform worse than a classical air one? I mean, the TPC 812 looks big and capable, but... it just doesn't make sense
> 
> I own the Hyper 212+ EVO, and while it performs very well for its price (laughable compared to what others cost), I don't particularly like the force the retention bracket creates, and suspect some room for temperature improvement in there. I don't know how could I help that though, and I am not that handyman type of guy (and very clumsy on top of that), so I started looking for alternatives. I was this close to buying H90i (some basic reviews I managed to google up looked very promising) at some point, but ultimately didn't by anything, and it seems I did the right thing. There are too many options, and even more opinions...
> 
> edit: I googled around for some reviews and the TPC looks like a big fail so far.


yes, I tend to agree with Octopuss. The performance is not that good after reading below reviews.
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/[primary-term]/cooler_master_tpc_812_review

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-TPC-812-CPU-Cooler-Review/1553/5

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/coolermaster-tpc-812_6.html#sect1

really confused as what to buy, I think EVO 212 might be better.


----------



## Madn3ss795 (May 26, 2013)

For cpu coolers, Frostytech is my guru. They have been doing cooler reviews for 14 years. The TPC 812 got really good results there ( top 5 BTW ), so I suggest go for it.


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> Cadaveca, what do you think is the reason those liquid coolers perform worse than a classical air one? I mean, the TPC 812 looks big and capable, but... it just doesn't make sense
> 
> I own the Hyper 212+ EVO, and while it performs very well for its price (laughable compared to what others cost), I don't particularly like the force the retention bracket creates, and suspect some room for temperature improvement in there. I don't know how could I help that though, and I am not that handyman type of guy (and very clumsy on top of that), so I started looking for alternatives. I was this close to buying H90i (some basic reviews I managed to google up looked very promising) at some point, but ultimately didn't by anything, and it seems I did the right thing. There are too many options, and even more opinions...
> 
> edit: I googled around for some reviews and the TPC looks like a big fail so far.



I dunno, man, that how it is in my house. You're more than welcome to come into my dining room and try for yourself. I got lots of hardware, and that's just what my systems show. I wondered the same about the reviews myself, but then I find that my own opinion differs from other sites often. So I do not know what to tell you other than come and try for yourself. Maybe I got a magic cooler, or maybe my Corsair cooelrs are bad...all like 6 of them. :


----------



## chr0nos (May 27, 2013)

nice 7 Z87 boards


----------



## Octopuss (May 27, 2013)

Is that a giant red dildo on the floor? 


Anyway... considering the liquid coolers are rather costy, it's probably best not to hastily get one (I really liked the H90i, but if the frame can go this wrong, screw it!). 
The TPC 812 on the other hand, it's just weird. Not that I don't value your opinion more than random reviews on sites I never even heard of, but after seeing four out of four reviews universally say the cooler is unimpressive (in one case it was directly compared to EVO, which was only like 1°C worse, but three to four times as cheap), it just makes you think.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 27, 2013)

Cadaveca may see better temps with the TPC 812 due to height above sea level.

As for the issue he had with the Corsair cooler I had the same thing happen with my Thermaltake Water 2.0 PRO on the VERY first install the plastic backplates are extremely cheap flimsy plastic.

The plastic used in friggin cool whip bowls is more durable


----------



## chr0nos (May 27, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> Is that a giant red dildo on the floor?
> 
> 
> Anyway... considering the liquid coolers are rather costy, it's probably best not to hastily get one (I really liked the H90i, but if the frame can go this wrong, screw it!).
> The TPC 812 on the other hand, it's just weird. Not that I don't value your opinion more than random reviews on sites I never even heard of, but after seeing four out of four reviews universally say the cooler is unimpressive (in one case it was directly compared to EVO, which was only like 1°C worse, but three to four times as cheap), it just makes you think.



thats a power tool  FTFY


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> Is that a giant red dildo on the floor?
> 
> 
> Anyway... considering the liquid coolers are rather costy, it's probably best not to hastily get one (I really liked the H90i, but if the frame can go this wrong, screw it!).
> The TPC 812 on the other hand, it's just weird. Not that I don't value your opinion more than random reviews on sites I never even heard of, but after seeing four out of four reviews universally say the cooler is unimpressive (in one case it was directly compared to EVO, which was only like 1°C worse, but three to four times as cheap), it just makes you think.



I know. I have talked to one reviewer only that agreed with me about this cooler. As to the AIO water coolers, I actually really like them a lot, that's why I have so many. On the other hand, the mountings for these coolers blows chunks. I really wanted to use my H90 in my board review rig, but I'll have to figure out a better back plate solution, like the one the H100 uses, which s all metal, and unlikely to have this problem. You could say, that the mountings do play a role in how coolers work.. perhaps I got a cooler with stronger springs than the reviewers did, and the reviewer's opinion was what made them change that...


What I can say is that the TPC812 still proves itself capable for my uses, which includes multiple mountings every week.


Really, I don't care about brand, whatever, I am just relating my own experiences, even in my reviews. I don't doubt other reviewers are as well. The fact of the matter is that when you get parts for review pre-launch, often what you get and what are on store shelves may be slightly different. Sometimes that's a good thing, and sometimes, it's bloody horrible.  



chr0nos said:


> nice 7 Z87 boards



You count poorly.


----------



## Nordic (May 27, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> You count poorly.



It doesn't matter how many. That looks like a fun bookshelf.


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2013)

james888 said:


> It doesn't matter how many. That looks like a fun bookshelf.



Well, I'll be able to tell you a whole lot more, by way of the front page, over the coming weeks. 

And perhaps there are other shelves....






Oh, and all of those boards were cooled by the TPC812. And a H100.  They are both there in that pic... So is the H90. Among other things.


----------



## Octopuss (May 27, 2013)

I would be VERY interested in direct comparison of EVO and 812 done by reliable source.


----------



## michael (May 27, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I dunno, man, that how it is in my house. You're more than welcome to come into my dining room and try for yourself. I got lots of hardware, and that's just what my systems show. I wondered the same about the reviews myself, but then I find that my own opinion differs from other sites often. So I do not know what to tell you other than come and try for yourself. Maybe I got a magic cooler, or maybe my Corsair cooelrs are bad...all like 6 of them. :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130526/DSCF8914782.jpg


Ohh thats a great room with all those gadgets, I would love to be there.
You should upload some of your videos doing review on youtube as well, cadaceva:rockout
However I have decided to buy Gigabyte UP7 which itseld has some cooling stuffs on the board so I guess TPC 812 will work well with motherboard.


----------

